# Nathan's log



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello all. Just thought I'd post a log as I definately need help with my routines. I feel good but alot of my pals at the gym are of the opinion that I 'overtrain'. I reckon they're right but I have a problem with leaving the gym. I hear all the time that u only need to train for 40 minutes, but thats not long enough for me. I'm trying to up the intensity to aximise the workout and try and shave a bit of time off my sessions. Anywho, this is what I did this morning.

Warm up - 5 min run

- set of dips

- set of press ups

- Bloody good stretch.

Incline Barbell press and wide grip chinups.

(After every set of presses, I am doing a set of 10 widegrip chins alternating each rep, one behind neck, one to chest.)

30 kg - 20 reps

50 kg - 15 reps

60 kg - 10 reps

65 kg - 8 reps

70 kg - 6 reps

80 kg - 4 reps

Flat Bench and close grip chins.

(As above, chins in between sets x 10)

50 kg - 20 reps

67'5 kg - 12 reps

72.5 kg - 10 reps

80 kg - 6 reps

92.5 kg - 4 reps

102.5 kg - 2 reps

Decline and lat pull downs

(As above lat pulls between sets - 65kg - 14 reps)

57.5 kg - 20 reps

72.5 kg - 12 reps

82.25kg - 8 reps

92.5 kg - 5 reps

102.5 kg - 3 reps (+1 assisted rep)

flat bench flies + standing lat pull downs

set of 10 standing lat pulls, super slow, then a drop set of 10 reps in between each set of flies.

12.5 Db's in each - 20 super slow reps

15 kg in each - 13 slow reps

17.5 kg in each - 10 slow reps

20kg - 8 slowreps

22.5 kg - 6 slow reps

25 kg - 4 slow reps

Please feel free to comment on my training, I am VERY willing to learn.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Will be doing shoulders next, can't train legs for a few weeks as I've been nursing a couple of broken toes.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just had lunch, a load of smoked mackeral and 2 slices of wholemeal bread.

I only had a banana for breakfast but I took an ECA stack (opinion's on this tactic) Got a bit peckish and had a banana mid workout and a protein drink. Had another protein ake on my walk home form the gym. Chilled out for a bit and just guzzled my lunch.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

maybe you could go a bit heavier earlier on?

thereby working the muscle more-not talking about skipping a thourough warm up tho.

good to see your stretching!

just my opinion but behind the neck chins are a risky exercise.

time in gym...

i spend 90 mins on a workout but only train 2x a week max.....

i also prefer to do my heavy sets first-never been a fan of 2/3/4 rep sets-again just my opinion.

i do think you could get the job done in less sets alltold tho,but i am a fan of low volume.

how often do ya train?

maybe you could do a low impact cardio on days away from the gym so you still feel like your doing sommat!

you`ve made wicked progress mate!

i see youre in solihull-

you should try to make it over to eccles and see shredded aka paul george at his olympic gym(member here and X ifbb pro)

top man


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Nath, Good to see you doing a log mate, looks like high volume stuff. however you have made some great gains in the last 18 months so its obvious that your body may respond better to high volume, when you stop growing mate then poss look at low volume stuff for a bit.

Eccles is in Manchester i think and Solihull south side of Birmingham, so miles away better option could be to pop into Dorian Yates gym 6 times Mr Olympia, you can even book a training session with him. take you a good hour to get to Eccles from Solihull.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cheers Cal,

I'm always chopping and changing my routine so will try next week to start heavy.

I WAS training 5-6 times a week but really had to cut that back due to time and also I think I was compromising any progress. Now I'm training approx 4 times a week, but I'm not doing legs as I am struggling with broken toes at the moment. Can't wait to get back to it tho!!

Thanks again for emailing me that book mate, I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Ali, I know a lad who raves about Dorian yates gym, it's not too far from my place so I will def have to check it out.

I guess I do respond better to high volume although as I havent been training that long I havent tried too many other techniques. I train my chest once a week doing the above routine then I'll train chest a 2nd time in the week focusing on pre-exhaust with lighter weights. Not sure which method is serving me better but I like doing both just to add a bit of variety into my sessions.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cal, would u suggest just sticking to the front wide grip chins, I do both again just to spice things up a bit. Another guy said something similar about behind the neck lat pull downs causing injury.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bugger i was thinking of salford hahahahaha!

choice is yours bud but behind the neck pullups is said by many to be a risky exercise-

i think its done for rear delts-might be wrong-

plenty of better options i reckon....

just to play devils advocate if youve only tried hi vol you dont know what low vol can do....

i couldnt train my lil finger the next day after a set of deads....


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> just to play devils advocate if youve only tried hi vol you dont know what low vol can do....
> 
> i couldnt train my lil finger the next day after a set of deads....


Agreed, I have never tried low volume and I don't even know what a low volume workout would look like!

I think the reason I train high volume is because I LOVE going to the gym, and being there for a while doing high volume has suited me. I will def do some research on low volume and give it a whirl.

Agreed about the deadlifts, on a deadlift day I need a good while to recover, will be resuming deadlifts, squats etc in the next month provided I don't do anything else moronic to my foot.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I LOVE going to the gym


ahh but so do i!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> ahh but so do i!


Touche'


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Breakfasted today on 2 slices of wholemeal toast with my mate marmite, a bucket full of tea and a fruit smoothie.

Hit the gym to do a bit of shoulders.

5 min run warm up

Stretch

Began on seated behind the neck press,

40 kg - 20 reps

50 kg - 12 reps

55 kg - 9 reps

60 kg - 6 reps

65 kg - 4 reps

I then did 4 negative reps imediatley followed by 12 reps with 40 kg.

Then went on to dumbell shoulder press, I don't ussually do them, but I fancied giving them a go,

25 kg db's - 8 reps - 3 sets

I did one set with the 27.5 kg's and managed 5 good reps.

I then did a Tri-set incorporating, bent over seated laterals, t'bar rows and seated row.

I start with 20kg db's and do 10-12 reps, then grab the 15kg's and do another 10-12, then the 10kg's doing a SLOW 10 reps, then 5Kg's another super slow set.

I then jump on the tbar and pull 40kg - 10 reps before hitting the rower and pulling 65kg 10 reps. - I do 4 sets of these tri-sets.

I then munched a banana

Did another tri-set of sorts, dumbell lateral raises, followed by standing military press then I grab the 25-27.5kg db's and hold them 10 inches from my body (kinda like the begining of a lateral raise) I try and hold it for 30-40 seconds.

10 kg Db's lateral raises - 12 reps.

30kg military press - 8 reps (Very slow)

then the 'burns' with the heavy db's.

By now I was pretty knackered but decided to do some shrugs. (downed a small protein shake)

4 sets of shrugs at between 90 - 100kg trying to hold shrug for a few seconds.

These are supersetted with upright rows using the EZ bar and about 30kg.

I know this is controversial but I then hit 3 sets of tricep extensions (above the head) going down the rack from 12.5 kg db's to 10kg's to 5kgs.

Then close grip presses, a set of 10 reps with 50 kg then another 10 with 30kg. (three sets of these)

I then did odds and sods on the cable thang, pushdowns with straight bar and rope and sporadic weighted dips.

Protein shake on way home.

As I'm typing this I am thinking that most people will baulk at the volume of training (esp u Cal) so would be grateful of any suggestions.

Am just about to fall off the wagon and cook a bacon sandwich.......


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Woke up today feelin pretty lethargic, had a few pulls on a mate's reefer last night, then proceeded with a mission to eat as many 'old school' chocolate bars as I could lay my hands on (forgot how good Breakaways are, and I couldnt buy a 'Trio' for love or money) Anywho, was a bit dopey this morning and had an english muffin for breakfast with a cup of tea and a fruit smoothie.

Went to the gym and spent a ggod while stretching and warming up.

Began with deadlifts, did a set of 20 reps with 72.5 kg to make sure my back was good and ready, then as follows:

5 x 92.5kg

5 x 102.5 kg

5 x 112.5 kg

5 x 122.5 kg

3 x 152.5 kg

I then did a few squats

20 reps with 52.5kg

5 reps with 72.5 kg

5 reps with 92.5 kg

5 reps 102.5kg

5 reps 112.5kg

5 reps again 112.5kg

I then went to leg press

15 reps with 100kg

8 reps with 120kg

8reps with 130 kg

8 reps with 140kg

8 reps again with 140kg.

Did a couple of sets of hamstring curls but my heart wasn't in it. Couldn't do any form of calf exercises as my toes are still knackered.

Hmmmm, thinking about seperating the days when I do deadlifts from the days I squat, what would people recomend?? I considered doing deads on a shoulder day as i find it works my traps and might be good with a few shrugs. Have heard that people like to deadlift on chest days, what do you all think??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon its cool to dead and squat on the same day if your back can tolerate it(mine just shat itself at the thought of it tho hahahaha)

god know how you can work your ass off on deads then squats and have anything left for leg press tho......

if you can get away with a few tokes good for you-

i couldnt!

i ve just quit after 20 years of heavy lung abuse!(dribbles at the thought of downing a smooth weedy one)

mmmmm bacon sarnie(dribbles again)

made the choice after watching gordon ramsey slaughter his pet pigs to quit pork too.(wasnt gonna watch it then i thought i`d be a hypocrite if i didnt....)

i like piggy wiggies and would have a pet one if i could lol


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

mmm Bacon.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No way.. I'm from Salford right near its border with Eccles. I'm home for a while over Christmas will be checking Paul's gym out me thinks. I didn't know that was his gym


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yesterday was the first leg/deadlift session for about 3-4 weeks since I injured my foot. Woke up this morning with very stiff quads and ass with a very stiff back. Going to take it easy today and eat till the cows come home.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hope you don't mind nath, but moved your log in to progress journals. keeps things in order round 'ere.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> hope you don't mind nath, but moved your log in to progress journals. keeps things in order round 'ere.


Thanx mate, I realised yesterday that I'd probably posted it in the wrong place


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Didn't make it to the gym today AGAIN!! It was miserable out and warm at home in bed. I figured that it would prob do me some good to have another day off anyway, give me some apetite for training 2moro.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I can't resist, I'm bored of festering at home in my own filth and am going to the gym.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol!

you coulda gonna for a long fast walk!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Did the same chest workout detailed earlier, yesterday and the shoulder one today. I really wanted to switch it up this week but havent been eelin very motivated. Will try some different techniques for chest and shoulders next time.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol!
> 
> you coulda gonna for a long fast walk!


Lol, I know yeah, my girlfriend thinks I have a problem. =)


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thought I'd try something new today, arrived at gym and warmed up. Did a couple of sets of 12 wide grip chins to make sure my back was alive and then did some lower back stretching.

Dead lift supersetted with wide grip chins sets of 8-10

52.5 kg - 20 reps

102.5 kg - 5 reps

112.5 kg - 5 reps

122.5 kg - 5 reps

132.5 kg - 5 reps

142.5 kg - 5 reps

152.5 kg - 3 reps

162.5 kg - 3 reps

172.5 kg - 1 rep (well not quite)

72.5 kg - 15 reps

Squats

52.5 kg - 20 reps

72.5 kg - 12 reps

102.5 kg - 7 reps

112.5 kg - 6 reps

122.5 kg - 4 reps

132.5 kg - 3 reps

52.5 kg - 20 reps

Lat pulldown

4 sets of 20 reps with about 50-60 kg

standing lat pulls - super slow back up

4 sets of 20 very light weight but it's a killer

Leg press

100kg - 15 reps

120 kg - 8 reps

130 kg - 6-8 reps x 3 sets

I was knackered by then but did a token few hamstring curls and came home.

I think I need some help on my back and leg days, anyone got any ideas how I can tweak my routine, I'm kinda makin it up as I go along at the moment.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Worked chest on monday but didn't bother with the chip ups, thought I'd try and do those 2moro (Wednesday) on my deadlift day. Was thinkin that it might be more beneficial to try and work my whole back on one day, rather than splitting it up over 2 or 3. What say u all?? Found I had little bit more energy when I left out the chins on my chest day so could spend more time working my biceps, a muscle I ussually neglect =(.

My new split will look soething ike this:

Monday - (Heavy)

Chest, Biceps and calves

Tuesday - (Heavy)

Shoulders and triceps

Wednesday

Back, traps and upper legs.

Thursday - off

Friday (lighter weight high reps)

Chest, biceps and calves

Saturday

Shoulders and triceps

Sunday

Back and legs

I will then probably have the monday off and begin the cycle again on the tuesday.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello Nath

I just read your new work out and first impression was that you're training too often and possibly not heavy enough.

The reasons being:

1) You're training "Back" twice a week, really if you are going heavy you won't be able to train it twice in one week as you will need the recovery.

2) You include legs and back in the same workout - again two massive muscle groups hit on the same day will not get the best results for you.

IMHO you should reduce your training days down to 3 per week to allow for greater recovery and do this split (or similar)

Monday - (Heavy)

Chest, Shoulders, Triceps (your tri's will be getting hammered in the bench and military presses anyway so you may as well finish what you started)

Wednesday

Back, traps and biceps (As above, you will use your Bi's in your chins and lat pulldowns)

Saturday

Legs including calves

I think you are over-complicating things and not pairing the right exercises to allow for more rest/growing time.

I'm sure some will argue but this is the split I would follow.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanx man, this is why I chose to do a log, I need advise like this. I've been thinking about doing shoulders and chest on the same day for a while, but I never get around to it as I seem to kill myself doing chest and shoulders on seperate days (the thought of doing them on the same day is quiet daunting lol). I know what ur saying about the back twice a week, I can't deadlift twice a week, but I love doing wide chins and try and hit them twice a week.

'll give ur split a go next week and see how I get on. Thanx again!!


----------

